
Oracle acquires Dyn - nixgeek
http://www.streetinsider.com/Corporate+News/Oracle+(ORCL)+Enters+Agreement+to+Acquire+DNS+Provider+Dyn/12270020.html
======
coroxout
Inspired by other Oracle-bought products, perhaps they can make it so you can
only update your DNS if you use their proprietary Java client, which uses an
out-of-support version of Java even though Oracle own Java, and which tries to
install adware every time you install/update it.

(An out-of-date Java being a requirement of a recentish version of Oracle
Financials, and Java on Windows defaults to installing browser toolbars every
time. Because Oracle need those extra few cents from tricking users.)

------
SomeGermanGuy
There is a open source alternative:
[https://www.nsupdate.info](https://www.nsupdate.info) You can roll your own
or just use the one they setup. [https://github.com/nsupdate-
info/nsupdate.info](https://github.com/nsupdate-info/nsupdate.info)

The project is well maintained and they focus on security.

~~~
stevekemp
I also setup a Dynamic DNS service, on top of Amazon's Route53, over at
[https://dhcp.io/](https://dhcp.io/)

Unfortunately I had to suspend new registrations due to abuse, but the code is
open and available on github:

[https://github.com/skx/dhcp.io/](https://github.com/skx/dhcp.io/)

------
duke360
Damn no! should i move to another dynamic dns provider then? have to check my
router for which are supported :(

~~~
tiernano
roll your own with Amazon Route53? that what i am thinking of doing...

~~~
stevekemp
There are a few guides out there, for example:

[https://willwarren.com/2014/07/03/roll-dynamic-dns-
service-u...](https://willwarren.com/2014/07/03/roll-dynamic-dns-service-
using-amazon-route53/)

[https://www.flynsarmy.com/2015/12/setting-up-dynamic-dns-
to-...](https://www.flynsarmy.com/2015/12/setting-up-dynamic-dns-to-your-home-
with-route-53/)

I setup a simple service to do the same thing, but unfortunately I had to
close new registrations due to abuse. The code is open and available at github
though:

[https://github.com/skx/dhcp.io/](https://github.com/skx/dhcp.io/)

------
LoneWolf
I have been unsing [https://freedns.afraid.org](https://freedns.afraid.org)
for 3 years. Seems to be a good service.

------
donatj
What percent of Oracle acquisitions don't end in either purposefully shutdown
or shutdown due to management failure?

------
longsleep
I created my own service a while ago, use
[https://github.com/longsleep/mydyns](https://github.com/longsleep/mydyns) as
pointers if you want to roll your own. I am certain there are plenty of
similar solutions to run your own dynamic DNS.

------
matheweis
Awful! Just finished evaluating them and went with DNSMadeEasy instead. Doubly
glad of that decision now...

------
noir-york
Symantec buying LifeLock, Oracle buying Dyn... hurry hurry get your
acquisition in before Thanksgiving!

~~~
dx034
Wait until they can repatriate offshore money next year. That will trigger a
lot of acquisitions to just spend the money somehow.

~~~
noir-york
Interesting point.

------
detaro
earlier submission with more discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13005172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13005172)

